# London Marathon Timex.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi i bought this last year and had forgotten all about it, has anyone here entered the marathon and been given one of these?

myself, i get knackered runnig from the house to the car







, i quiet like this waytch but have never worn it









the watch.










sorry, i don't know what year it's from, the guy did tell me but i can't remember









regards, john.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice watch.

Cant help thinking about the type of athlete that would require an 8 lap memory of the London Marathon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

one with a rocket up his arse george























john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well certainly not the guy who did it as St George pulling the Dragon


----------

